# Criminal record, Uber, DBS check - advice needed



## jackf5678 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi guys,

So I'm thinking of signing up with Uber as they're onboarding in my area however I'm not sure if my criminal record will get in the way and I thought there might be a few savvy heads on here that could advise... any advice appreciated.

Basically I'm wondering what my chances are of being accepted with Uber/obtaining a Private Hire Licence (Sussex, UK) with the following offences.

Conviction - Possession of Class A substance 2009 (conditional discharge 18 months)
Caution - Common Assault 2016 Sept 

Both these things will now be spent but I understand that Uber run an enhanced DBS check and will therefore show up (please correct me if I am wrong).

I didn't want to mince my words so that's the basics of it. Other than that I ready to go with 4 years no claims, right car, no driving convictions etc.

Any help i.e. past experiences etc much appreciated, thanks for hearing me out guys and gals.

Cheers,


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

jackf5678 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I'm thinking of signing up with Uber as they're onboarding in my area however I'm not sure if my criminal record will get in the way and I thought there might be a few savvy heads on here that could advise... any advice appreciated.
> 
> ...


 Don't waste your time.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Don't know, but if you decide to try, just remember to be honest, they're gonna find out anyways. If you hide it, they're gonna wonder why...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

NO TRIPS FOR YOU!!!


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Doesn't hurt to try, honestly they'll probably be doing you a favor by denying you. So look at it as a win/lose either way.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Anything involving violence is likely to be a deal killer.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Anything involving violence is likely to be a deal killer.


Not always.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

They have hired people with attempted murder charge, a minor assault is nothing. It will be hard for you to keep your cool with the cheap riders. 
But like others have said you have to apply to find out.


----------



## jackf5678 (Aug 10, 2017)

Cheers, thanks for your frank replies.

The situation was this.. I was with my sister on a night out, we got in a cab (lol) to go back to our hotel. Another person got in the back to claim the cab ride for themselves* with my sister (I was sat in the front) the person started getting verbal and physically aggresive towards my sister, I put my hand across to stop this person hitting my sister we were all arrested and all cautioned for common assault. I'm not trying to diminish my part in this, I accepted the cation as an admission of my guilt.. having said that..

Are Uber the type of company to let you give an explanation of what happened or take this into consideration when deciding whether you are a danger to the public or not?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

jackf5678 said:


> Are Uber the type of company to let you give an explanation of what happened or take this into consideration when deciding whether you are a danger to the public or not?


Why do they need to take you when they have another thousand would be drivers lined up behind you? You don't offer anything. Sorry. That's true of all of us.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Only way your gonna find out is to try.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Try but do not admit to anything. Let them find out in their - so called - background check.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Try but do not admit to anything. Let them find out in their - so called - background check.


IMO, that is a very bad idea, the instant they find out that you failed to disclose the history to them, they will assume you were trying to hide something, and they will probably pretty much instantly reject you, whereas if you disclose it, as long as it isn't an automatic non-starter for them, they probably won't flag you for it since they already were prepared for it.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> IMO, that is a very bad idea, the instant they find out that you failed to disclose the history to them, they will assume you were trying to hide something, and they will probably pretty much instantly reject you, whereas if you disclose it, as long as it isn't an automatic non-starter for them, they probably won't flag you for it since they already were prepared for it.


If the record is disclosed, they will not allow him to drive. It is not about being upfront. They claim to do a background check. Let them find out for themselves. There are many types of background checks. Since when has Uber EVER given an applicant the opportunity to explain. 
The main question here is -- dealing with these passengers is often not easy. Will he be able to hold this temper, when it gets rough. 
Also, he is in Englend. Is the Uber structure the same there ?


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> If the record is disclosed, they will not allow him to drive. It is not about being upfront. They claim to do a background check. Let them find out for themselves. There are many types of background checks. Since when has Uber EVER given an applicant the opportunity to explain.
> The main question here is -- dealing with these passengers is often not easy. Will he be able to hold this temper, when it gets rough.
> Also, he is in Englend. Is the Uber structure the same there ?


I cannot speak to how things are in the UK, all I know is from my experience when I worked in HR for about a year and my 25+ years of having been in the workforce (15 or so of that with a criminal history). In my experience, if a background check came back with things that were not disclosed on the application, the application was immediately rejected, but, if it was disclosed (and the crime itself was not an automatic disqualifier) then the application went forward as appropriate. YMMV & INAL.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm not familiar with British law, but what is a "caution" ? Is that like being cited without conviction? If so that shouldn't count for anything. In the USA you could get such a thing removed from your record easily with the help of a lawyer.

Is a conditional discharge like a deferred adjudication? In the USA some states like Texas do that where so long as you stay clean for a certain time period the conviction doesn't count. I would imagine the record could be closed or removed for such a thing in the USA too.



wb6vpm said:


> I cannot speak to how things are in the UK, all I know is from my experience when I worked in HR for about a year and my 25+ years of having been in the workforce (15 or so of that with a criminal history). In my experience, if a background check came back with things that were not disclosed on the application, the application was immediately rejected, but, if it was disclosed (and the crime itself was not an automatic disqualifier) then the application went forward as appropriate. YMMV & INAL.


But Uber does not ask you to disclose anything when signing up.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I'm not familiar with British law, but what is a "caution" ? Is that like being cited without conviction? If so that shouldn't count for anything. In the USA you could get such a thing removed from your record easily with the help of a lawyer.
> 
> Is a conditional discharge like a deferred adjudication? In the USA some states like Texas do that where so long as you stay clean for a certain time period the conviction doesn't count. I would imagine the record could be closed or removed for such a thing in the USA too.
> 
> But Uber does not ask you to disclose anything when signing up.


I don't honestly remember what they did or did not ask, my only point was don't lie to them. If it asks, be honest, don't let them find out that you do have a criminal history, be upfront if the application asks.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

wb6vpm said:


> I don't honestly remember what they did or did not ask, my only point was don't lie to them. If it asks, be honest, don't let them find out that you do have a criminal history, be upfront if the application asks.


The key statement is " If they ask".


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Your violent crime is very recent. I dont know what 'caution' means but im guessing in the uk it is not the same as a conviction...it may or may not break you.

And whats the worst that can happen?

They say no?

That just means you are not an uber driver.

Are you an uber driver?

So what happened?

Lol a chance you dont take isnt one at all.


----------



## Onlyhuman84 (Feb 16, 2019)

I have a very similar record and I'm thinking of signing up to be a rider for Uber eats, I'd be interested to know if you got approved or not. Thanks.


----------

